# 7 1/2 Shot on Rabbits?



## 147 Grain (Feb 18, 2005)

Is 7 1/2 sized shot heavy enough on rabbits and what choke / maximum range should I consider?


----------



## RM422 (Jan 20, 2005)

7 1/2 shot will do fine for rabbits and any choke will do. but i prefer modified myself. the maximum range depends on the guage with a something a like a 410,28 and 24 i'd say maw range 80-100 feet and for 20,16,12,and 10, the max range would be about 200 feet.


----------



## the_duckinator (Jan 9, 2005)

I like to use 6's, they have more pentration and more knockdown power.


----------



## 147 Grain (Feb 18, 2005)

Concerning 6 shot, does low brass 3 1/4 Dram loads have enough penetration at longer 40 yard distances to get the job done?

I agree that 7 1/2 loads are OK for shorter distances in heavy brush or cover.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Low brass 6 should work fine at 40 yards.


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

If you would like to eat the rabbit, better go with modified


----------



## mn_beagleboy (Jan 11, 2005)

7.5 should be fine. I have killed many rabbits with 7.5 shot.

BeagleBoy


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

#6 Cyl choke, all the time every day!!


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

No question, 7 1/2 shot is a very efficient rabbit killer. It allows for a good margin of error when shooting through brush, as is so often the case with cottontails. I really enjoy a young cottontail for supper now and again, so my choice is #4 NP. I find that the fours, while not providing nearly as dense of pattern, tear up the game much less and NP shot carries far less fur into the meat. Of course you do need to let bugs get out there a little bit, 'cuz if you center one at ten yards, no matter what load you use, he's gonna be cat food. Burl


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

I use whatever I have, which most of the time is either 8's or 9's. I use IC with my 12 gauge. With my 20, I also use IC with 7.5's or 8's.


----------



## crittergetter (Apr 27, 2005)

yup, #6 alllll the way, 
i never have had a problem with penetration.
i once bought some winchester supreme somthing or other turkey
loads in whatever shot they were in, besides almost loosing my shoulder,
when i went to get my bugs it looked like those cartoons where the 
bad guy gets shot and then he drinks water......get the picture,
stick to six.


----------

